# Salt dogg spreader install



## 05duramaxdd (Jul 30, 2010)

Just got a new spreader and im hooking it up and came across a problem. There is a red wire coming off the control box and it says to hook it to either ignition switch or fuse box. Whats the best way to do it? Also the wire is to short,would it be ok to crimp another wire to that?


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

I got a blue wire that connected to that short red wire coming off the control box.

Sidenote- Is the brown wire on the harness by the spinner for a salt light? Anyone have experience with this wire, it doesnt say anything in my instructions about that.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

05duramaxdd;1394113 said:


> Just got a new spreader and im hooking it up and came across a problem. There is a red wire coming off the control box and it says to hook it to either ignition switch or fuse box. Whats the best way to do it? Also the wire is to short,would it be ok to crimp another wire to that?


Run your own wire from the ignition key (Trace it with a test light) and fuse it in with jump fuse.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

the brown wire is a light wire.

don't forget to build the forward frame to stop the unit from sliding forward. It is very important.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

a pallet works perfect for the forward frame.


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

I have my red wire running back to the v box ( within the controller harness ) and have it wired into the salter battery. that way if I put it on another truck I don't have to rewire another hot wire, seems to work fine


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is another way of doing it so you can have other ignition powered sources.

I ran a add a fuse to one of these fuse box's and then one of the terminals from the fuse block powers a relay which triggers or powers the second fuse block when there is key power. So now you have 6 HOT or battery connections and 6 Key power connections.


----------



## bonerigo.1 (Nov 9, 2004)

i used the pallet the spreader came on to make the slide protector. also just took the blue wire, connected a small male fuse connector to it and found an ignition source off the interior fuse box. works fine.


----------

